# Replacement hooks for mirro lures???



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

With the price of inshore lures nowadays, its time clean up some of my old rusty skitter walks. Ive tried this before and was never satisfied with the hooks i chose. Anyone here settled on a preference? Thanks


----------



## Tres (May 8, 2010)

Good question. I'm interested in other's opinion on this too.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

I ordered some from eBay pretty happy with em just redid most my lures size 6 trebles don't remember the brand


----------



## PennFish (Oct 18, 2007)

I like wide gap hooks, most company's now days put out a wide gap 2X red wire hook. For most lures I keep the same size except with the Mirrodines then I'll go one size bigger.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

For most of my trout plugs I like a #2, 4X Mustad in Black nickel. I can't remember the model # off the top of my head but they are labeled as kingfish trebles and are a lighter wire. They are very corrosion resistant and don't rust nearly as bad as other highly touted, more expensive ones. A box of 25 will set you back about 14-15 bucks.


----------



## Weaver Brown (Jun 26, 2008)

Heard an inshore guide speak at a dinner last Spring. Don't remember his name. Anyway he said when he replaces hooks he discards the front hook and only replaces the middle and rear hooks. He said he puts one size larger hook on the rear than is in the middle. He said specks and reds are "ambush predators" and attack from the rear. What ever.


----------



## jackstraw (Jan 3, 2011)

trout definately hit the bait right in the head. reds, just pounce with no regard to front or back. on mirrorlures, i replace with a good hook in the same size (mustad, owner, etc) but what helps me is to add a small split ring. i don't like how the hooks are mounted out of the box on mirrolures.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I think it is the general idea that almost all fish are ambush predators but if you watch a speck attack a bait, its usually from underneath or headfirst. I used to try different hook sets and have removed the front hook, rear hook, etc. The best hookup rate I think I ever got with this was a single hook in the belly. That was on Rat-l-traps, mirrodines and rapala shad raps.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

I love the VMC 9626 ps in proper size to match. They are sharp and they are strong and their tinned to last a while.


----------



## Kayakbob (Dec 18, 2011)

Chris V said:


> For most of my trout plugs I like a #2, 4X Mustad in Black nickel. I can't remember the model # off the top of my head but they are labeled as kingfish trebles and are a lighter wire. They are very corrosion resistant and don't rust nearly as bad as other highly touted, more expensive ones. A box of 25 will set you back about 14-15 bucks.


 http://www.mustad.no/www2010/?page_id=1807

How would this hook work? bob


----------



## 7M (Jan 5, 2008)

I LOVE to use mirrolures. My favorite is the 7M topwater twitchbait. I have replaced hooks on many of the lures but they just don't run like a new lure with original hooks. Mirrorlure has not come out with replacement hooks. Only problem is that no one carries the replacement hooks. BUT, you can buy them directly from Mirrorlure http://www.mirrolure.com/seriesIII/redhook-kit.html


----------

